# Acute Exacerbation of Chronic Bronchitis



## Mmljar (Jan 5, 2009)

Acute Exacerbation of Chronic Bronchitis:  Would that be 491.21 even though the physician did not specify "obstructive"?

Thank you!


----------



## jbaird (Jan 7, 2009)

I would not use the obstructive code unless that is stated.  I would use the 491.9.  You don't want to be the one diagnosing them with COPD if they don't have it in their medical records.


----------



## Mmljar (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## junebug1969 (Jan 10, 2009)

I agree that I wouldn't code COPD unless it is documented; however, I think the "acute exacerbation" would cause me to query the physician. I don't think I've ever seen that outside of a COPD patient when referring to bronchitis. Just a thought...


----------

